# martial arts schools in japan for foregner



## clevenger (Apr 21, 2008)

hey guys im new to this site but ive trained in kick boxing mau tai boxing and jujitsu... but i really want to make a trip to asia and train either with the monks at shaolin for a year or ninjitsu in japan for a year! any recomendations?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2008)

clevenger said:


> hey guys im new to this site but ive trained in kick boxing mau tai boxing and jujitsu... but i really want to make a trip to asia and train either with the monks at shaolin for a year or ninjitsu in japan for a year! any recomendations?


 
Well Japan is very, very expensive so make sure you have plenty of money.  Still if you can afford it and are interested then Budo Taijutsu and training with Hatsumi Sensei is awesome.  Still I would advise you to train stateside for awhile first.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2008)

clevenger said:


> the monks at shaolin


 
Are no longer all they once were, you get a lot of forms and a bit of Sports Sanshou.


----------



## clevenger (Apr 21, 2008)

i found a site last night that said that you could go to a shaolin temple in siping city http://www.shaolins.com/. is this a scam or worth it? and what about the (Swan) shadow warrior thing in colorado is that any good?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2008)

It all depends on what you are after.

And when a westerner is dealing with training in China be very careful it is always buyer beware.

Do the research.

*EDIT*

For real fighting Shaolin this guy appears to be good 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61477

http://www.shaolinwugulun.org/index.asp

But I do not know him I have not trained with him therefore I cannot and do not recommend him. You need to research it, or any CMA training, thoroughly prior to traveling to China.


----------

